# Lower Animas Management Meetings



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

*Animas River planning enters new phase*

*Focus turns to specific areas of interest*


Read the Durango Herald Article Here: 

The Durango Herald 02/12/2012 | Animas River planning enters new phase

*This Week's Public Meetings*

When: 2 to 8 p.m. Wednesday and 2 to 5:30 p.m. Thursday.
Where: Durango Community Recreation Center, 2700 Main Ave.
What: Provide input on planning for management of the Animas River. Participants are asked to contact Joanne Gannt about which focus group they want to join and if they will attend one or both days. Call Gannt at 375-7320 or email [email protected]">[email protected]
For more: Information developed at earlier public meetings is available at www.durangogov.org by choosing the Animas River Management Plan.


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

*Important issues*

I think this is very important and something all boaters should be a part of. The most important issues are:

-Camping at 32nd.
-Community huka at put in.
-Access to local homes for rest rooms and snacks.
-Liquor store.
-Permits required for all crafts requiring a pump.
-No front rangers.
-40oz recycle center.
-Possibly a concert venue at 32nd.
And most important a sic bird playpark that flips commercial rafts.


----------

